# M Series



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys

Just been mooching around on RLT and was looking at the M series O&W's, nice looking watches which seem well thought of.

Just trying to get my head round the different models, think i've sussed it but can you please confirm.

All have the same case and movement making all 4 (M1,M4,M5,M6) the same apart from dial and bezel insert.

M1 = plain numeral dial, divers bezel insert

M5 = plain numeral dial, gmt bezel insert

M4 = red 24hr dial, divers bezel insert

M6 = red 24hr dial, gmt bezel insert

Is that right, or am i missing something?

Cheers

Brighty


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats about it


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers James

Thought so, just wanted to make sure.

Think an M5 will be added to my want list then, or maybe an MP auto?

Brighty


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Depends on what you really want, the MP is a great watch but I'd go for the M5 as the MP is only 37mm


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

I realise they are completely different watches, i didn't mean my post to sound like i was comparing them, it's just i'm considering both but only one soon and another much later. I want a dive watch like the M5 or Grovana coral reef AND an M65 or MP auto.

Cheers

Brighty


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

No problem, O&W offer great value for money and if you buy from our host you can also be sure of great customer services


----------

